# Noise cancelling headphones - advice please



## Richard92024 (May 2, 2012)

Hi,
I'm new here and not too technically savvy...
I have some decent over-the-ear headphones with a USB connection.
Can I use them somehow as noise cancelling headphones?
Either plug into my pc and somehow access noise cancelling 'sound,' ... and/or plug them into something else that's portable?
I'm happy to insert silicone earplugs as well.
Mainly I'd like to just block out the noise from the TV when I'm on the computer.
Any suggestions much appreciated!
(If I have to buy something, as cheap as possible would help! 
Thanks,
Cheers,
Richard


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 2, 2012)

your best option is to get some new closed ear headphones.

headphones like the DT 770 https://www.storedj.com.au/products/BEY-DT770PRO
will muffle a lot of sound, and it you play music you will barely hear a 12 ton truck driving past you at 70km/h  (45mph).


Im not saying buy those ones, but thats what i use on my walk to work 


i have never used the noise canceling headphones so i cant comment on how well they work.


----------



## Richard92024 (May 2, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply... but my budget is way lower... more like $50... maybe up to $100 absolute max... Thanks 
Richard


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 2, 2012)

Richard92024 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the reply... but my budget is way lower... more like $50... maybe up to $100 absolute max... Thanks
> Richard



i was trying to tell you to look for a nice set of closed headphones with a thick around ear cup 

your best bet is to go second hand.


----------



## sarahaque (May 3, 2012)

*Try This one... in your range too...*

You can try Logitech h800
Thats in your range too.. You can find detail here.. http://goo.gl/GYae1


----------



## Frederik S (May 4, 2012)

A set of in-ears will give you the most amount of noise attenuation per $ spent. There are loads on in-ears available in the $50-100 range.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 4, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> your best option is to get some new closed ear headphones.
> 
> headphones like the DT 770 https://www.storedj.com.au/products/BEY-DT770PRO
> will muffle a lot of sound, and it you play music you will barely hear a 12 ton truck driving past you at 70km/h  (45mph).
> ...



to the OP: yes use one of those, I use a similar one and its great at blocking noise. I can't even hear if someone enters my room or not! even if theres no sound playin


----------



## Frederik S (May 4, 2012)

And they are well over the $50-100 budget. KRK Systems makes the KNS 6400 which are really good and cost $99, sometimes b-stock available for $79.99.


----------



## M.Beier (May 4, 2012)

Closed earphones, but good ones tend to be quite expensive... To get a 'good' pair, you'll have to invest 300 Euro / 400 USD...
However, if entering, you can get some with decent sound, but poor build quality at low price, myself I paid ~110 USD for a pair of Denon AH-D1100 a few weeks back, bang for the buck...

However, if money is a concern, in-ear is your choice, also, these will be alot cooler in public space... You will be noticed lots with huge closed earphones as you'll end up looking as a zombie... While in-ear, looks like regular earphones, just you cannot hear others much, and they sure cannot hear your music.
Klipsch S4 are really cheap here, for that reason I bought 'em, and certainly got no regret, awesome build quality.
However, in-ear has one major weakness..... Cord-noise, you can hear when cord is moving, and its really annoying at first, takes time to get used to.

Noise-cancelling-technology, I'd personally avoid myself, as it never works well.


----------



## Frederik S (May 4, 2012)

KRK Systems headphones are definitely good and definitely not overpriced like many. 

Active noise cancelling is definitely a technology that is still at its infancy and should be avoided since even cheap in-ears provide better attenuation and general sound quality.


----------



## sarahaque (May 4, 2012)

KRK's Headphones are obviously good without any doubt.. But thats little costly i think for home use. KRK is ideal for studio monitoring and recording purpose.


----------



## Richard92024 (May 6, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the great advice! 
I'll go ahead and buy some Klipsch S4 
Cheers,
Richard


----------



## Aquinus (May 6, 2012)

I use a pair of Senheiser HD 280 Pros. There is a lot to be said for flat response monitor headphones.
Sennheiser HD 280 PRO Professional DJ Styled Headp...


----------



## sixequalszero (May 6, 2012)

Have a look at Plantronics, myself and both my old flatmates have a pair of 367's, not sure if they're still in production. They're quite good. I pretty sure I paid about $80 for mine.


----------



## M.Beier (May 6, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I use a pair of Senheiser HD 280 Pros. There is a lot to be said for flat response monitor headphones.
> Sennheiser HD 280 PRO Professional DJ Styled Headp...



Those are 200 USD, atleast around here, they are super at blocking out sound, and superb comfort.... Needs a hell of alot time to get  "warm", sound is really bad before they are well played...
HD555 might be a better choice.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 6, 2012)

I love my Sennheiser PXC350. But they aren't cheap.


----------



## Aquinus (May 6, 2012)

M.Beier said:


> Those are 200 USD, atleast around here, they are super at blocking out sound, and superb comfort.... Needs a hell of alot time to get  "warm", sound is really bad before they are well played...
> HD555 might be a better choice.



I got them for 100 USD on NewEgg when they were on sale. Newegg is rocking that deal again.


----------



## M.Beier (May 6, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I got them for 100 USD on NewEgg when they were on sale. Newegg is rocking that deal again.



That is certainly bang for the buck!
Paid 180 USD for mine back in 2004... Oh and they still work, all plastic on the top of them, has cracked/fallen off... But used them for traveling etc... Heavy duty...
*Bought them due to children on buss/train on my way to highschool, they rock at blocking noise 

EDIT;
Had 3 pairs of Plantronics.... Worst shift quality I have ever owned... They died in no time, and its plastic crap, all of it.. ESPECIALLY Plantronics .audio 90


----------

